# Demaria tourist camera



## Dany (Dec 7, 2016)

I bought this camera in a garage sale in the suburb of Paris. It was inside a cardboard box, disassembled in several parts and I was even not sure it was complete. The brass attachments were oxidized green and wood was dirty and dark.
I took advantage of this pitiful state to get it for 15 euros only .
Back home, I removed every metal parts to have them stripped and cleaned
I also cleaned the wood parts (mahogany) with a specific liquid used by antique dealers.
Finally I cleaned the bellows and lens
After few hours of work, this is the result.
This French tourist camera has been marketed by Demaria Frères probably circa 1915. It is fitted with a Thornton Pickard shutter and a Demaria lens 1:4.7 f: 210 mm.
I do not regret the time spent rescuing this old gear.


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 7, 2016)

Fantastic restoration, what a handsome camera. Thanks for sharing. What did you use on the brass? Never dull?


----------



## Designer (Dec 7, 2016)

Excellent!  It is beautiful!


----------



## Dany (Dec 7, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> Fantastic restoration, what a handsome camera. Thanks for sharing. What did you use on the brass? Never dull?


For my works I use products available in my country (France). I doubt they are available in other countries.
To clean the brass parts, I use a liquid product called "Miror" marketed for décades and which is very efficient.
For the varnished wood parts to recover some shine, I use an other product called "Popote d'antiquaire" (Approximate translation could be antique dealer mixture).
And about half a pinte of elbow lubricating oïl ......


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 7, 2016)

Dany said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Fantastic restoration, what a handsome camera. Thanks for sharing. What did you use on the brass? Never dull?
> ...



Thanks for that, yup, never heard of those. Keep up the great work Dany!


----------



## minicoop1985 (Dec 7, 2016)

Good god that thing is GORGEOUS.


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 7, 2016)

Ouuuu .... la la la la

C'est chanson exquis! Absolument merveilleux, un grand travail sur un bon a la camera.


----------



## Frank F. (Dec 7, 2016)

What A Beauty!!!!!

How will you take pictures with it?

With a wet plate like this?


----------



## bogeyguy (Dec 7, 2016)

You did a great job with the restoration. Don't go selling it now.


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 7, 2016)

bogeyguy said:


> You did a great job with the restoration. Don't go selling it now.


Hey! Let him sell it, then he will post another one...


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 7, 2016)

You clean up real good ... hmm, France ... garage sales ... hmm.


----------



## Dany (Dec 8, 2016)

I am moved to see that connoisseurs friends from the United States and Canada are quoting in their thread H.C.Bresson who is one of my guides in photography.
(A bit off topic but I needed to say it).
Note: I never sell my cameras, I like them too much


----------



## webestang64 (Dec 8, 2016)

Super nice piece.


----------



## IanG (Dec 10, 2016)

Dany said:


> For my works I use products available in my country (France). I doubt they are available in other countries.



Really  I use products made in France for my restorations, the company has an excellent English (UK) website., and  their products are available in the US as well.  It's a small world these days.

Nice restoration, keep up the good work. Restorations for others mean my own get neglected at the moment.

Ian


----------



## vintagesnaps (Dec 10, 2016)

Is that ever a beauty!


----------

